# Bear Harvest Pics...



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

One of the nicer parts of bear hunting is you can do this stuff in the morning.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Here are a few pics from this week on the bait I’ll be perched over this afternoon. It’s been hit the last 4 nights from 5:45-8pm.


----------

